# بنت



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
يقال للطفل صبيا، فماذا يقال للطفلة؟
لا أعتقد أن كلمة البنت فصيحة
وشكرا​


----------



## Arabic Guru

درجت العادة أن يقال للطفلة الصغيرة " بنت" 

في الفصحى يقال للبنت الصغيرة طفلة أو صبية ..انظر في المعاجم
​


----------



## Bianca94

*.. أعتقد أن هناك فرق بين طفل و صبي .. فالطفل يطلق على الإنسان منذ ولادته الى حين بلوغه سن التمييز أم صبي  من ولادته ايضاً الى حين احتلامه و عليه في فترة ما بين التمييز و الاحتلام يطلق عليه صبي و ليس طفل ..  فـ طفل أو صبي او غلام او فتى تختلف باختلاف العمر او المرحله العمرية .*
*أما كلمة بنت هي كلمة فصحى بلا شك(قابلت بنتاً جميلة) لكن ربما هناك لبس في تشابه استخدامها في العاميه لذلك لا تبدو فصحى .. و لا أظن أنها تختلف باختلاف المراحل العمرية تماما ربما في حال تحريّ الدقة أكثر  .. اما الطفلة يمكن أن ندعوها ..
(بنت او صغيرة أو طفلة )
.( كما لو قلنا: يا صغيرتي .. أو يا طفلتي أو يا ابنتي (تكون شاملة و لا تتقيد بمرحلة محدده

*
* 
**







*


----------



## إسكندراني

ما أريده هو التعريف الفصيح للمصطلحات وليس الدارج أو الشائع في كلام العوام... قدر الإمكان
وقد أوضحت يا «بيانكا» أن الصبي والطفل ليسا مترادفان
فهل من مصادر في هذا الشأن، أسماء المراحل العمرية؟
الطفل والصبي والغلام والفتى والشاب
والطفلة والصبية والبنت والفتاة والشابة
وهل أنتم متأكدون أن كلمة «بنت» فصيحة؟
وجدت في «الصحاح في اللغة» الآتي


> والابْنُ أصله بَنَوٌ، والذاهبُ منه واوٌ كما ذهب من أبٍ وأخٍ؛ لأنَّكَ تقول في مؤنثه بنتٌ وأختٌ، ولم نر هذه الهاءَ تلحق مؤنّثاً إلاّ ومذكّره محذوف الواو.


ووجدت في لسان العرب


> قال ابن سيده: والأُنثى ابنة وبنتٌ؛ الأَخيرة على غير بناء مذكرها، ولامِ بِنْت واو، والتاء بدل منها؛ قال أَبو حنيفة؛ أَصله بِنْوَة ووزنها فعلٌ، فأُلحقتها التاءُ المبدلة من لامها بوزن حِلْسٍ فقالوا بِنْتٌ،  وليست التاء فيها بعلامة تأَنيث كما ظن من لا خِبْرَة له بهذا اللسان،  وذلك لسكون ما قبلها، هذا مذهب سيبويه وهو الصحيح، وقد نص عليه في باب ما  لا ينصرف فقال: لو سميت بها رجلاً لصرفتها معرفة، ولو كانت للتأْنيث لما  انصرف الاسم، على أَن سيبويه قد تسمَّح في بعض أَلفاظه في الكتاب فقال في بِنْت:  هي علامة تأْنيث، وإنما ذلك تجوّز منه في اللفظ لأَنه أَرسله غُفْلاً، وقد  قيده وعلله في باب ما لا ينصرف، والأَخذ بقوله المُعَلَّل أَقوى من القول  بقوله المُغْفَل المُرْسَل، ووَجهُ تجوُّزه أَنه لما كانت التاء لا تبدل من  الواو فيها إلا مع المؤنث صارت كأَنها علامة تأْنيث، قال: وأَعني بالصيغة  فيها بناءها على فِعْل وأَصلها فَعَلٌ بدلالة تكسيرهم إياها على أَفعال،  وإبدالُ الواو فيها لازمٌ لأَنه عمل اختص به المؤنث، ويدل أَيضاً على ذلك  إقامتهم إياه مقام العلامة الصريحة وتعاقُبُها فيها على الكلمة الواحدة،  وذلك نحو ابنةٍ وبنتٍ، فالصيغة في بنت قائمة مقام الهاء في ابنةٍ، فكما أَن الهاء علامة تأْنيث فكذلك صيغة بنتٍ علامة تأْنيثها، وليست بنتٌٌ من ابنةٍ كصَعب من صَعْبة، إنما نظيرُ صعبة من صعب ابنَةٌ من ابن، ولا دلالة لك في البُنُوَّة على أَن الذاهب من بنت واو، لكن إبدال التاء من حرف العلة يدل على أَنه من الواو، لأَن إبدال التاء من الواو أَضعف من إبدالها من الياء.
> وقال ابن سيده في موضع آخر: قال سيبويه وأَلحقوا ابْناً الهاء فقالوا ابْنة، قال: وأَما بِنتٌ  فليس على ابْنٍ، وإنما هي صيغة على حدة، أَلحقوها الياء للإلحاق ثم  أَبدلوا التاء منها، وقيل: إنها مُبدلة من واو، قال سيبويه: وإنما بِنْتٌ كعِدْل، والنسب إلى بِنْت بَنَوِيٌّ، وقال يونس: بِنْتِيٌّ وأُخْتِيٌّ؛ قال ابن سيده: وهو مردود عند سيبويه.
> وقال ثعلب: العرب تقول هذه بنت  فلان وهذه ابنةُ فلان، بتاء ثابتة في الوقف والوصل، وهما لغتان جيدتان،  قال: ومن قال إبنةٌ فهو خطأٌ ولحن. قال الجوهري: لا تقل ابِنة لأَن الأَلف  إنما اجتلبت لسكون الباء، فإذا حركتها سقطت، والجمعُ بَناتٌ لا غير. قال  الزجاج: ابنٌ كان في الأَصل بِنْوٌ أَو بِنَوٌ، والأَلف أَلف وصل في الابن،  يقال ابنٌ بيِّنُ البُنُوَّة، قال: ويحتمل أَن يكون أَصله بَنَياً، قال:  والذين قالوا بَنُونَ كأَنهم جمعوا بَنَياً بَنُونَ، وأَبْنَاء جمْعَ فِعْل  أَو فَعَل، قال: وبنت  تدل على أَنه يستقيم أَن يكون فِعْلاً، ويجوز أَن يكون فَعَلاً، نقلت إلى  فعْلٍ كما نقلت أُخْت من فَعَل إلى فُعْلٍ، فأَما بناتٌ فليس بجمع بنت على لفظها، إنما ردّت إلى أَصلها فجمعت بَناتٍ، على أَن أَصل بِنْت فَعَلة مما حذفت لامه.


وهو كلام يصعب فهمه. ولكن يبدو أن كلمة «بنت» غريبة بعض الشيء
في التراث يقال فلان بن فلان فهل يقال فلانة بنت فلان؟
ثم يقال ابن فلان فألم يقولون ابنة فلان؟
إذن فهل الصحيح ابنة؟

يعني المفروض أن هذا ألف باء اللغة حين يتعلمها المتعلم فأستغرب أن كلمة بنت تبدو مبهمة بهذه الطريقة
ربما هي فصيحة وأنا متردد بدون سبب؟


----------



## Bakr

إسكندراني said:


> في التراث يقال فلان بن فلان فهل يقال فلانة بنت فلان؟


معك حق في الشك، لكنها موجودة في التراث، على سبيل المثال في صحيح البخاري :ـ

_فرجع بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرجف فؤاده_، _فدخل على خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها...ـ_


----------



## إسكندراني

ما يمنعني من قبول البنت مؤنثا للغلام هي أنها تأنيث ابنة
وهناك فارق بين الابنة والبنت بالمعنى الذي نقصده حديثا


----------



## Abu Talha

وعليكم السلام،
لعل اللفظة الذي تلتمسها نظيرا مؤنثا للغلام «الجارية». ولو بحثت عن الغلام والجارية لوجدتهما مستعملتين معا كثيرا. ولوجدت استعمال «يا جاريةُ» في التراث كما يُستعمل «يا غلامُ».
أما الكلمة البنت فهي صحيحة فصيحة في ذكر النسبة كما ذكر الأخ بكر والمعاجم. وأما الاستعمال مثلا «يا بنتُ» فأشك في فصاحته أيضا ولكني ليس عندي دليل قاطع أنه غير فصيح.


----------



## إسكندراني

يُقال «هذا الغلام ابني»ـ
فهل يقال «هذه الجارية ابنتي»؟


----------



## cherine

نعم. على الأقل في العربية القديمة. في الفصحى الحديثة، لا أظن أن هناك مَن يستخدم "جارية" بنفس المعنى القديم.


----------



## Abu Talha

أتفق مع شيرين. لا أرى بأسا في القول ولكني لا أظنه يقال اليوم.


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> نعم. على الأقل في العربية القديمة. في الفصحى الحديثة، لا أظن أن هناك مَن يستخدم "جارية" بنفس المعنى القديم.


ربما هذا الإشكال الذي يجعلني مترددا
الغلام في الذهن المعاصر يحتمل المعنيين، الخادم والطفل بعد الرضاعة
وأيضا الصبي - رغم أنه يُقال مدرسة الصبيان ولا يقال مدرسة الغلمان
أما الجارية، فالاستعمال المعاصر محصور على معنى الجارية
وبالمناسبة الغرض من سؤالي هدفين
أولا ما الاسم المناسب لمقالة ويكيبيديا
ثانيا ما الكلمة التي أعطيها لمتعلمي العربية
في الحالتين يبدو أن فصحى العصر استقرت على كلمة «بنت»ـ
شكرا لمساهماتكم فهي أوضحت لي الموضوع وأخرجت أيضا مصطلحات كانت مدفونة في ذهني


----------



## Bakr

> أولا ما الاسم المناسب لمقالة ويكيبيديا



ما هو موضوع المقالة في ويكيبيديا؟


----------



## إسكندراني

مقالة «بنت» بكل بساطة. وانظر كم لغة على اليمين لا تواجه مثل هذا الإشكال!ـ


----------

